
Americans Taxed $400B for Fiber Optic Internet That Doesn’t Exist - eternalcode
https://nationaleconomicseditorial.com/2017/11/27/americans-fiber-optic-internet/
======
tzs
rayiner has convincingly demolished the book series upon which the article is
based:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7709556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7709556)

